# Adwords in posts?



## dstppy (Jan 30, 2015)

I just realized (after incorrectly flagging a post) that some sort of advertising is putting links IN posts AND signatures.

Was this intentional? If so, it's going to be hard to ferret out random links.

Please disregard a report earlier from me today; sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Mar 9, 2015)

I've experienced this too, so I assume it's intentional.

It turns certain words from a post or signature into hyperlinks to products. Most often for me it's for posters.


----------



## melodee (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi,

what is PPC?


----------

